# [xdm] impossible de se logger

## Pixys

Bonsoir à tous.

J'ai un problème étrange: jusqu'à maintenant j'utilisais gdm pour me logger mais j'ai ai eu assez d'avoir un lancement bizarre avec un écran gris puis noir et enfin le thème de gdm; donc j'ai décidé de virer gdm et d'utiliser xdm en le customisant. J'ai désinstallé gdm et ses dépendances, modifier le rc.conf. L'ennui c'est que je peux saisir le loggin dans la zone adéquate mais pas le mot de passe, résultat, j'ai un écran tout noir puis je reviens sur xdm.......

une petite idée pour me dépanner?

note: je me logg très bien en console et fluxbox se lance normalement sur un startx.

----------

## Pixys

Bon, en fait je crois que j'ai trouvé: j'utilise sys-apps/shadow parce qu'à un moment portage m'a dit qu'il y avait un conflit avec sys-apps/pam-login.... j'ai donc viré pam-login et émerger shadow or je pense que xdm n'aime pas shadow....

je continue à chercher mais si vous aviez des tuyaux ça serait cool.

merci.

----------

## PabOu

c'est tout à fait normal !!

XDM n'affiche rien lorsque tu tappes le password.. pas d'étoiles, RIEN !

edit : pour pam-login/shadow... fais une recherche sur le forum, tu trouveras plein d'infos. Il me semble que c'est aussi passé dans la GWN en fait. Bref pour simplifier : shadow fait le boulot de pam-login, et il intègre les fonctions avancées de pam-login avec le useflag "pam"...

----------

## Pixys

 *Quote:*   

> XDM n'affiche rien lorsque tu tappes le password.. pas d'étoiles, RIEN ! 

 

Oki , ça c'est pas trop génant, le soucis c'est que je ne peux pas me logger.....je retombe systématiquement sur xdm et faire un startx en console pour courcircuiter le loggin manager c'est pas le top.

----------

## Pixys

Bon j'ai essayé pas mal de truc: genre emerge xdm avec/sans le useflag pam, j'ai essayé gdm ça log, kdm ça log aussi, entrance fonctionne à peu près mais xdm est récalcitrant je comprend pas.... j'ai vu sur le forum anglophone que certains avaient des pb avec xdm après avoir remplacé pam-loggin par shadow mais j'ai pas tout épluché....

c'est dommage, je voulais un loggin-manager ultra-light...

----------

## PabOu

si c'est un problème suite au remplacement de pam-login par shadow, alors essaye de recompiler shadow avec le useflag pam (si c'était pas déjà le cas).

----------

## nico_calais

Se pourrait il que le clavier dans xdm soit en qwerty ? C'est tout con, mais ça fait mal quand on y pense pas   :Wink: 

Sinon, la soluce ca serait peut être de downgrader shadow, et reinstaller pam-login puis de refaire la procedure comme il faut :

"emerge -C pam-login && emerge -1 shadow"

----------

## Pixys

 *Quote:*   

> Se pourrait il que le clavier dans xdm soit en qwerty ?

 

non pas de pb de ce côté là; en plus si je rentre un mauvais mot de passe je me fait jeter comme un malpropre par xdm, tout va bien c'est normal...

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon, la soluce ca serait peut être de downgrader shadow, et reinstaller pam-login puis de refaire la procedure comme il faut :
> 
> "emerge -C pam-login && emerge -1 shadow"

 

Daprès mes souvenirs j'ai emergé xdm bien après shadow.... donc xdm ne devrait même pas connaitre pam-login! mais je vais essayé ça ne coute rien.

----------

